# bulk acrylic paint



## sashastacy2005 (Jul 28, 2013)

How do you make acrylic paint? Or where can I buy bulk acrylic paint by the bucket load? I want to make white acrylic paint. I'll mix my own colors from the base white acrylic paint.


----------



## sashastacy2005 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you so much! That's a great link. It took me awhile to find my post. I'm going to buy a lot of white acrylic paint and I wanted to mix my own colors. What you recommend? Should I just buy the primary colors or is there a more concentrated substance to add to the white acrylic paint to mix my own colors?


----------



## Jewel Carina (Sep 13, 2013)

I think eBay might be a good place to start looking, remembering to factor in shipping costs of course.


----------

